
Lenovo laptops use hard-coded pass on their fingerprint sensor(CVE-2017-3762) - zhan_eg
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/01/lenovo-fixes-hard-coded-password-and-weak-crypto-in-fingerprint-manager/
======
zhan_eg
Link to the official advisory from Lenovo -
[https://support.lenovo.com/bg/en/product_security/len-15999](https://support.lenovo.com/bg/en/product_security/len-15999)

